# Nic na tom neni



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
potřebovala bych pomoc s tou větou.
Kontext:Jedná žena má starosti s jejím dospělým synem,  kterýmu nějak nic nepovede  (třeba si nenajde pořádnou práci). Přemyšlí si tak na nějaké své odpovědnosti, a na jeho dětsví, kdýž se všichni ptávali, čím chtěl být.
Věta: Každýho se takhle ptaj. Já chtěla pracovat v čistirně. Psaní přes kopíraky, to byl můj dětskej sen. Nic na tom neni, upluje to jako voda tyhle sny, co každej potom ztratí.
Taky nerozumím celé té větě, ale ptám se na to dole.
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

"Nic na tom není" normálně znamená "není to vůbec těžké", ale tady to asi má posunutý význam "nemá to žádný význam / žádnou cenu".


----------



## parolearruffate

Já jsem pravě znala ten tvůj první vyznam, ale myslela jsem, že to má taky druhý vyznam, který neznám. Význam: "nemá to žádný význam / žádnou cenu", mě taky zatím připadá jedinou možnost. Děkuju.


----------



## winpoj

Já bych tomu rozuměl jako "není to těžké pochopit".


----------



## parolearruffate

jo, to je jiná možnost, já nevím...


----------



## parolearruffate

Anebo to by taky mohlo znamenat: není to vůbec těžké, aby tyhle sny uplovali jako voda - to je úplně snadno, že tyhle sny pak uplujou jako voda... ne?


----------



## tlumic

Ahoj,

poté, co jsem si přečetl všechny příspěvky, tak bych řešený případ chápal jako: "není to důležité", "není třeba tomu přikládat váhu" - tedy představám, které jako děti máme o svém vysněném povolání - a vůbec nic to nevypovídá o kvalitách, vlohách nebo sklonech toho kterého člověka ani o jeho skutečném povolání, které ho v budoucnu čeká.


----------

